# Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Blow Dry Perfector Kit



## coozerskeez (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello everyone! I hope you are all having a great day. I recently bought the Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Blow Dry Perfector 2-Step Smoothing Kit after seeing countless ads and commercials for what seems like foreverrrrr. I picked it up at Target today, and very excitedly brought it home. I do this every time.. I started looking at the product once I got home, and THEN read the box/instructions.

First of all, it says to not use it on damaged hair (which mine is VERY much so), so I'm a little weary about even using it for that reason. But MOSTLY (; because it STINKS. I guess I should have assumed it would smell bad since it claims to give you "sleek, shiny, more manageable hair for up to 7 shampoos," but who thinks when they're so revved up about a new beauty product??! Anyways, it smells very much like a perm and even depilatory creams (but even worse, IMO).

The point of my post is to ask anyone who has used this product (or might know a thing or two about it) if I can use the Step 2 - Heat-Activated Perfect-It Cream alone? I didn't think it would be a problem, but this product kind of scares me with its directions and warnings (and very pungent odor).

Thanks!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting. I hadn't heard of this product before. Maybe it's not available in Canada yet...

I will give huge raves for Garnier Fructis Style Sleek &amp; Shine Anti-Humidity Styling Cream. Its by far my fav styling product!


----------



## biggirls (Sep 1, 2010)

so interesting !


----------



## coozerskeez (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Interesting. I hadn't heard of this product before. Maybe it's not available in Canada yet...
I will give huge raves for Garnier Fructis Style Sleek &amp; Shine Anti-Humidity Styling Cream. Its by far my fav styling product!

I love the way most Garnier Fructis products smell/work, but I just don't know about this. I may try the styling cream you were talking about. Because if there is something my hair is suffering from (other than outside heat and styling heat), it's humidity!


----------



## perlanga (Sep 1, 2010)

Sometimes the products have a number on it? Call it just to make sure.


----------



## salonspasource (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well, coozerskeez*

I am also using the Garnier Fructris shampoo and conditioner. And i like it most. But i have first time heard about this Garnier Fructris Sleek &amp; Shine Perfector Kit.

I don't think so that it will create any problem if you will use the Step 2 - Heat-Activated Perfect-It Cream alone. But then also you should confirm about this by calling customer care of the company. They give the number of the customer on the packing of the product. By the way Asking is better than loosing.


----------

